# Market Place Rotation?



## secretlyenvious (Oct 28, 2017)

Does anyone know how often/what times the market rotates? I hate how there's only 3 items each and it's shoes OR clothing...


----------



## Garrett (Oct 28, 2017)

I've only noticed a switch from am to pm. I'd love it to match the three hour cycle of the rest of the game


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 28, 2017)

I've heard every 6 hours, at 2am, 8am, 2pm, and 8pm. But I don't know if its true or what timezone they were in.


----------



## mayortash (Oct 28, 2017)

It changes around 1pm. I think that’s also when the quarry resets so I don’t know if it changes at 10pm to match the next quarry reset too.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Oct 28, 2017)

It didn't change at 1 pm for me. It's 5 mins til 2 pm so we'll see!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yup it changed!


----------



## mayortash (Oct 28, 2017)

Hmm, maybe because I’m on British Summertime still?


----------

